# Norco Shore 2 2009 M



## uetbez (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallöchen,

ich möchte über den winter ein wenig an meinem Shore 2 aus 2009 machen... einen neuen Dämpfer habe ich mir bereits zugelegt...

Nun möchte ich mir noch eine neue Gabel zulegen da mir die 66er leider nicht so zusagt.... 
Hättet ihr da eine empfehlung ? Doppelbrücke? ne alternative 180 mm Gabel ??? bin für Ideen offen...

Außerdem brauche ich ne neue Kettenführung .. meine jetztige ist sehr verbogen und hat schon nen riss... Muss ich da etwas beachten???


Vielen Dank schonmal für hilfreiche Antworten


Gruß
Christopher


----------



## uetbez (15. Dezember 2011)

Mh, niemand ne Idee, Erfahrungen oder tipps?

Ich hab mal was rausgesucht... was haltet ihr von einer
Rock Shox Totem 2 Step DH solo Air ?? Hab mir auch nen Solo Air Dämpfer besorgt. 

Achja .. Fahre Hauptsächlich Freeride und DH!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

